# Classic Metal Works 55 Fords



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Got my first order of CMW's 55 Fords yesterday and they look great. I have been collecting HO scale vehicles for the transition era for about 25 years now, trying to get the most accurate and best looking vehicles and these new Fords are some of the best I have seen from CMW. I probably have over 200 vehicles and need more like a hole in the head, but I couldn't resist. 
























































It seems that CMw seems to improve with each new release. What is nice about their models is that they are more like what common folk would have driven in the transition era, 4 door sedans, station wagons and such, not the more upscale 2 door hard tops and sports cars.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Love the 2-tone version......my uncle had one just like that back in the day.....:thumbsup:


----------



## ak-milw (Nov 3, 2014)

They are on my wish list Chet.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I like the CMW vehicles. I get most of mine from TrainWorld. They have some on sale now. Those 55 fords are nice. Are they a new release? I have 53 fords but no 55s.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

They are a new release, just hit retailers a couple of weeks ago. They are sweet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a black 55 Ford..........I paid $25 bucks for it.
No rust the body and interior were like new.

Just need a tuneup and battery, back then I think the total cost of parts was under $50 bucks.

Nice models Chet.:thumbsup:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Picked up one of these beauties yesterday at my train store......there is a buckskin with white top version that I grabbed......nice car!


----------



## Mr. SP (Jan 7, 2015)

*Cars & Trucks a good line of cars. For backg*

CMW has a great line of EXCELLENT vehicles. I have many on my railroad. 
There is also Busch that has a good line of vehicles
For background vehicles there is EKO and those by Bachmann and Walthers


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Model Power made some nice ones as well......


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I recently bought two of them on eBay and, frankly, I was VERY disappointed to discover they were PLASTIC when they arrived!
I have several CMW vehicles on my layout and was under the impression they were Classic METAL Works vehicles.
So, just in case you're not aware out there..........they are cool looking, but are PLASTIC.
Bob


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

So long as they are accurate models, I could care less. I am looking for accurate representations of the real thing.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Besides, you can't get the same level of fine details in (cast) metal as you can in plastic.....so plastic is fine by me......


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Guys,
Where or when did I state the CMW Fords weren't excellent models or highly detailed?
What I did say was that I was surprised and disappointed they were PLASTIC instead of METAL.
The CMW brand is advertised as being DIECAST metal, not plastic! The many, many other CMW models on my layout are ALL metal. None of them are plastic, like the '55 Fords.
Guess we should simply droop our shoulders and go meekly about our business accepting whatever the manufacturer deems acceptable, regardless of how they are marketed?
Oh well, another day on the railroad. Soldier on.
Bob


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

raleets said:


> What I did say was that I was surprised and disappointed they were PLASTIC instead of METAL


And what we said was plastic is fine with us, so.....what?




raleets said:


> Guess we should simply droop our shoulders and go meekly about our business accepting whatever the manufacturer deems acceptable, regardless of how they are marketed?


I guess the only choice we have is......to buy or not to buy....that is the question! (I'm a regular Shakespeare! :laugh


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

When Classic Metal Works first started with their line of HO scale vehicles, they were metal. I probably have a number of each vehicle they brought out since they came on the scene. Over the years they have brougt out numerous HO scale vehicles and have been steadily improving the detail which can be finer if cast in plastic instead of diecast metal. 

They also offer vehicles in other scales which are still diecast in metal. The name is the same but the product is improving.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Not my intention to stir a pot.........I'm still "old school" enough that I expect what's inside the package to match what the outside says it is.
If CMW packages a plastic product then it should state such.
I'll shut up now,
Bob


----------

